# 'Uma Bharti Go Back', Cry Christians In Punjab



## Neutral Singh (Sep 25, 2004)

*'Uma Bharti go back', cry Christians in Punjab*

Jalandhar, Sep 25 (UNI) After facing a wrath from Shiromani Akali Dal (Amritsar) activists, BJP leader Ms Uma Bharti today came across some agitated Christians who held a demonstration criticising her 'Tiranga yatra'. 

The activists of the Punjab Christian Movement, opposing the 'Tiranga Yatra', raised slogans, ''go back Uma Bharti''. 

Led by the organisation's president Hamid Masih and carrying black flags, the activists were stopped by police at some distance from the Circuit house where Ms Bharti was addressing a press conference.

Mr Masih said the 'Tiranga yatra' of Ms Bharti was not a 'yatra' to spread message of peace but was aimed at ''fanning communalism and hatred'' in the country. 

The Shiromani Akali Dal (Amritsar) activists had yesterday stoned the 'yatra' in Rajpura after Ms Bharti entered Punjab. 

http://www.deepikaglobal.com/ENG3_sub.asp?ccode=ENG3&newscode=73160


----------

